# Chris Marcus



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Anyone ever hear anything about his plans for next year? I know he's going back... and since he graduated already (I'm pretty sure), he's got basically nothing to do but basketball and get in shape. Anyone else think that he realizes he slipped so much because he was in bad shape, so he dedicates this whole year to becoming a physically gifted monster?


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BBallFan *
> Anyone ever hear anything about his plans for next year? I know he's going back... and since he graduated already (I'm pretty sure), he's got basically nothing to do but basketball and get in shape. Anyone else think that he realizes he slipped so much because he was in bad shape, so he dedicates this whole year to becoming a physically gifted monster?


I understand he slipped because he was still injured. He went back to get healthy and work on his game.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Here our some pics of him Dunking and in action*

















http://www.courier-journal.com/cjsports/bkb/2001preview/photos/wkumarcus.jpg
http://images.sportsline.com/u/photos/ap/2002/mar/marcusdodd31002.jpg


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*HE NASTY*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Chris Marcus is Good*


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

i saw him in action when he played creighton last year. when nbadraft compares him to the big white stiff bryant reeves its pretty justifiable. hes basically a big stiff. not athletic as most centers, uncoordinated in the post at times and is just plain slow. the only upside he does have is that he is big and his timing on blocking shots is pretty good.


----------



## ironJEDI (Jul 30, 2002)

*Can't judge marcus by last season*

You really can't judge marcus by his last season and especially off of one game. He understood that the foot injury set him back, now he has the opportunity to use this following season to get back to where he was. If you really want to get a good scale to judge marcus by then you have to look at his junior year. It was after that year that he was dubbed best center in tha ncaa. Tha kid is going to be a monster this season and in his nba career. I still believe he is tha best center in tha ncaa. He's comin back to prove it.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Marcus is going to come out and have a great year. He has great size and when healthy can really dominate.


----------



## dirty bruce (Jul 19, 2002)

chris marcus = andrew lang


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Chris Marcus is Built not Fat*










Plus he can throw down shaq like dunks


----------



## ironJEDI (Jul 30, 2002)

*chris marcus fat? NOT*

whoever claims that marcus if fat must be crazy...look at the size of that man...I know he's wreckin shop in tha weight room.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

I'm guessing most of you haven't seen Marcus play his Junior year? He's not a stiff, and he's in great shape. I'm not talking about last year, I'm talking about the year before, when he really was a Junior. Last year, he was a senior and played fifteen games, I don't see how he's eligible. But he's gonna be a player, just watch.


----------



## ironJEDI (Jul 30, 2002)

I think thats the problem, many people haven't actually seen marcus play. They've just heard of him or seen the tournament game from last season when marcus was hurt. Do you really think all the hype is for nothing? And do you really expect a man who has broken his ankle to come back at 100% jumping and leaping around on it? Really put some brain cells to use on this one...


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

He was never a great athlete. He just has tremendous size, to go along with average athleticism for his size. (which still made him a very good NBA prospect when he's healthy)

My point was, that since he has nothing to do besides basketball... he has the time to actually get in very good shape, and be a much better athlete. That would make him a definite top-5 prospect next year.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Where Can i get Video's or highlights of Chris Marcus?*

WHERE?


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

Just go to FansOnly and search for WKU's official site. That'd be the place, if there's any online.


----------

